# Partnering Up 2008



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok. Here we go. I need to know how many people are signing up so we can pair everyone. 
We will start on January 2nd. 
I am saying 2nd because some may be tired from the 1st LOL!

Ok. We have to have an even number. 
Here we go... Cut and Paste.. add your name. w/ Location 

1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California


----------



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok. Here we go. I need to know how many people are signing up so we can pair everyone. 
We will start on January 2nd. 
I am saying 2nd because some may be tired from the 1st LOL! 

Ok. We have to have an even number. 
Here we go... Cut and Paste.. add your name. w/ Location 

1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California
2. Cindy - Pink-north, Ontario Canada


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 30, 2007)

1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California 
2. Cindy - Pink-north, Ontario Canada
3. Carrie-Dragon-Michigan


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in Shannan!  Cool!

1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California 
2. Cindy - Pink-north, Ontario Canada 
3. Carrie-Dragon-Michigan
4. Paul - Soapmaker Man, Springfield, Missouri


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in!!!


1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California 
2. Cindy - Pink-north, Ontario Canada 
3. Carrie-Dragon-Michigan 
4. Paul - Soapmaker Man, Springfield, Missouri
5. Kel - Gallerygirl - Ohio


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 2, 2008)

BUMP!!!  Lets get this party started!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah.. where is everyone. I want to start on the 7th


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 2, 2008)

(twist twist)

1. Shannan - Smelli, Sacramento California 
2. Cindy - Pink-north, Ontario Canada 
3. Carrie-Dragon-Michigan 
4. Paul - Soapmaker Man, Springfield, Missouri 
5. Kel - Gallerygirl - Ohio
6. Tabitha-Tabitha-Texas


----------



## pink-north (Jan 2, 2008)

What does BUMP mean?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

lol.. pink .. you "bump" the thread to go at the top of the list so everyone can see it..


----------



## pink-north (Jan 3, 2008)

OH I get it now!


----------



## Lane (Jan 7, 2008)

*lost* what do you mean pairing up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Lane this is from previous thread called "Do it in 2008" 

I only have 6 people? 

Last Chance!


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Most of my January has revolved around the lost of a friend and the flu.   Did I miss the boat on this????    k


----------



## Lane (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, how far did this go?


----------



## pink-north (Feb 3, 2008)

It didn't


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

The first of the year is always a little hectic following the holidays.  Perhaps this can happen down the road as it is a great idea!  Thankfully  we are on a site that so many are willing to help those of us who are newer thru the processes and I often see people lend support and ideas for all avenues and for all levels of soapers.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

Since this did not take off. Do you think maybe we could pick a topic a month & do like a mini workshop on it? One month we could create or scale down our basic line, one month we could do a price analysis, another month we could work on brochures, etc.


----------



## Lane (Feb 3, 2008)

Tab- I think that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## gallerygirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Tab, that's a great idea.  Everyone putting in their ideas, experience, it would definitely be informative.  If one person is organizing the monthly  topic, perhaps forum members can submit ideas and then the organizer can pull it together and submit it in a more "formal" manner.  Or am I over-thinking this.  lol


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good, let's get a list of topics together.  I will start another thread & post a link here.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=19740#19740


----------

